# Melt And Pour Shaving Soap?



## Soap A Dope (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm sorry. I did a search but most of the discussions about shaving soap seem to be in the CP area. Is there a way to make a nice shaving soap with melt and pour? If so, do any of you have any suggestions about nice scents to pair with them? Thank you. 

OT: is there a way to get rid of the captcha? It says it's case sensitive then it throws letters up like c and x. The one for this post is a big mess of letters and it's REALLY hard to tell which ones I'm supposed to type and which ones are supposed to be in the background and there's no way to refresh to see if I can get a better one that I can read properly. Sorry to go off topic with my first post. LOL


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome.   

OT: I had a lot of trouble with those letters and felt like a complete idiot by my 20th try. You won't have to do that again now that you're in.  :wink: 

Melt your soap base, then add your clay (which has been mixed into a bit of the melted base so that it doesn't clump), colour and scent. You can use 1 to 2 teaspoons of clay per pound of soap base. I used the Kaolin clay but some of the others are fine too. I used Energy fragrance and my husband liked the scent.


----------



## carolynp (Sep 1, 2009)

http://therapygarden.com/index.php?main ... aving_soap THIS IS THE BEST!


----------



## Soap A Dope (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh... thank you both! I'll have to try that scent... and I'll check out the Therapy Garden.

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only blind and confused one with the Captcha.... I didn't think I was gonna make it through the sign up..... then when I had to do one to start a topic, I thought I was gonna spaz out...  :shock:  I'm so glad I won't have to do any more... *swoon*


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 2, 2009)

Soap A Dope said:
			
		

> LOL I'm glad I'm not the only blind and confused one with the Captcha.... I didn't think I was gonna make it through the sign up..... then when I had to do one to start a topic, I thought I was gonna spaz out...  :shock:  I'm so glad I won't have to do any more... *swoon*



LOL, me too. I would have run away if I'd had to do the Captcha thing every post.   

That Therapy Garden recipe sounds lovely.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 4, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> http://therapygarden.com/index.php?main_page=page_4#rich_creamy_shaving_soap THIS IS THE BEST!


Does the aloe make the soap softer since it's a liquid?


----------



## carolynp (Sep 4, 2009)

No it doesn't seem to be soft at all .Probably because of the clay and arrowroot powder. I actually tweak this a little to make my facial soap for my kit. It is SOOOOO creamy you won't believe it. I poured it into a mug and included a nice old fashioned shaving brush and fragraned it with bay rum. They make great Christmas Presents for all the men in your life .


----------

